# Ashland home scores



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

Any scores yet


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

The course Kicked our groups BUTT!!!!!. We were shooting in the rain and that kind of knocked us all back a notch. The 20 outdoor shoots are set up ASA style. Shooting back into some very dark holes. With no sun light and rain, it was a real bear. I never shoot a 5 and had 3. Try these scores, 299,317,319 & 300 and a 363 in our group. It was sure nice to get indoors. we were MSR & MBO at 45 & 50 yard Max---ha ha.
Weather looking better tomorrow. If the sun is out, I think it will light up them targets in the pines. If overcast---All i can say is GOOD LUCK.
Did hear one HC guy was 9 down. Course is an a_ _ kicker.


----------



## Dogtracker (Dec 13, 2008)

We shot today too. We got there about 12 oclock and we decided to shoot outdoor first since we saw a break in the rain. Well that didnt last long. About 10 in it started to rain again. My wife and her father shot with me. My father inlaw and I had a good day but my wife on the other hand was alittle shooken up by the yardage. She has been shooting womens stakes at the past 4 3D shoots and longest shoots have been 25 yards they need to give the women some credit and pull them back with the HC so when they get to a big shoot like this one today they are ready. But I guess the practice bag in the back yard can go as far as we want it to. So its our fault "well my fault" Haha for not being ready. I am excited about Saturdays event they sound like fun 
* Good luck to all*
HC I -shoot 391 Thank god for the 11 ring
HC Father inlaw -383
HC Wife= well she said nobody needs to know haha


----------



## hoyt275 (Mar 17, 2005)

403 HC

strong winds... made for some very hard shooting outside


----------



## PAPOPEANDYOUNG (Nov 23, 2008)

any MBO scores yet..


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I think I am close on this. MBO
Mike Wencil----380
Chuck Wagner--376

Pro--Kenny Lantz--391

MSR--
1St---Bill Burns---not sure
2nd- Ken Laffenburger--365
3rd---me--------------363

Didn't hear to many scores--just happened to talk with these guys


----------



## justshootin (Mar 14, 2009)

*RT 157 archeryworld*

I enjoyed the shoot at Archeryworld.Just a couple of suggestions if you going to give out prizes (wich was nice) put them in inclosed box or up high were the kids couldnt see to pic there familys names for the big gifts,pic the random team winners in front of everyone,post scores as all the big shoots do, and if you have access to 18 acres spread the shooters out and pull arrows in sections at the same time .I did have alot of fun understand this is the first big shoot we will be back just a couple of things to work on!!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

384 HC. Pretty challenging course all around and the cross winds really leveled the playing field. I thought the 14-17 targets were the worst with the sun in your face and the targets dark in the woods, my pins blocked out the whole sillouette. The guys did the best they could with running this with the large crowd. The wind slowed everyone down to a snails pace due to multiple let-downs. I agree with spreading out the shots for safety reasons. I wasn't comfortable standing at the HC stakes with open shooters 12-15 yards behind and about the same distance to the side. Had a great time and will be back for the IBO qualifier later this month.


----------



## Deerlayer24 (Apr 13, 2009)

*cheating*

It was a great shoot. BUT I heard that the first place HC guy cheated.... I guess the guy had a lens in his site. Some people knew about him having it in their but they didn't realize he was in the HC until his name was called for first place. You know that figures you got guys out their for the fun of it and the dam cheaters have to [email protected]#$ it up. First indoor worlds this year and know Ashland home shoot. Isnt the first and wont be the last. Grow up.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I like how you heard or I guess he did. Did you take a picture too. :mg:


----------



## Deerlayer24 (Apr 13, 2009)

haha No pics just word of mouth Wish I would have known then would have got the camera on him


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't anyone ever just shoot good and win without being accused of cheating? I get sick of seeing these accusations without proof. If the guy shot a true 403 (legally) in those conditions then I would shake his hand cause i don't think I could have hit a 403 with a tripod on my stabilizer on Sat. The next thing you'll hear is he moved down from open class so he sandbagged... It don't matter, if he shot legal equipment, he still had to make the same shots that everyone else didn't in order to win. Congrats.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ashland Home Challenge scores*

Hopoe to have them posted today.


----------



## Stoley (Dec 1, 2008)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Can't anyone ever just shoot good and win without being accused of cheating? I get sick of seeing these accusations without proof. If the guy shot a true 403 (legally) in those conditions then I would shake his hand cause i don't think I could have hit a 403 with a tripod on my stabilizer on Sat. The next thing you'll hear is he moved down from open class so he sandbagged... It don't matter, if he shot legal equipment, he still had to make the same shots that everyone else didn't in order to win. Congrats.


+1 on this. I went out there and shot a 340, had a ton of fun. I honestly dont care what the guy beside me does. Unless you have proof, you have nothing. I may be at the IBO qualifier as well, if the wife lets me go!! lol. Great Event, BIG D

Dan


----------



## hoyt275 (Mar 17, 2005)

Deerlayer24 said:


> It was a great shoot. BUT I heard that the first place HC guy cheated.... I guess the guy had a lens in his site. Some people knew about him having it in their but they didn't realize he was in the HC until his name was called for first place. You know that figures you got guys out their for the fun of it and the dam cheaters have to [email protected]#$ it up. First indoor worlds this year and know Ashland home shoot. Isnt the first and wont be the last. Grow up.




I am the guy who shot the 403 in HC. I have never, ever shot a lense in 3d.... not even when I shoot open class. Never could shoot as well with a lense. Kiss my arse, your claims are ridiculous.

You have no idea what your talking about. I shot the black turbotec, 3 pins with a spott hog sight.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats hoyt275, that was some good shooting in adverse conditions. I'm glad you cleared that up, it sucks to see these threads every time someone shoots a great score.


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

yes getting accused of cheating when you did nothing wrong sure sucks

but what sucks worse is winning a new katera as a prize and well... ITS NOT NEW

Turns out old denny up at archery world tried to pull a fast one and give the bow shop that donated the bow a bad rap.

Denny,
everybody who shoots archery in western PA knows everybody, everybody also knows when you sell a new bow and replace it with one that goes through a fire. nice work I know you lost a ton of shooters besieds the one you made mad and even kicked out for doing nothing wrong.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am just wondering when the scores will be posted????? I would like to know how I fared against the group on one of the toughest days I've had. Anyone hear anything???


----------



## freebird401 (Sep 20, 2005)

i shot saturday with Kenny Lantz and a few other guys. It was a very hard shoot. Kenny even stated that the coarse was way harder than any IBO. There wasnt hardly any targets less tan 42 yards for open. Usually i can shoot a mid 280 or low 290 at denny's on sundays, but i was so worn out from drawing two to three times at every stake outside due to the wind, i shot like crap in side also. But over all i had a great time.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Archery World*

Whoever shot well in that stuff earned it! I turned in a 350 and wasn't even upset about it. Good thing for the neighbors that there was plywood up behind some of those targets because I heard a lot arrows nailing them!


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Ashland shoot*

We went to the shoot and shot on saturday morning. Not a great day for any of us in our group either. What i kinda have a problem with was how unsafe it was outdoors. And to my knowledge this was 100% payback. Well my fience shot top score in fhc and there were a few other women that we talked to. ''no women took any money home in either class'' '' fbo or fhc ''. As far as i know $45 x's 10 is $450 and there were a few in fbo so $55 x's two or three is $165 so all together around $650 that didnt get payed back.. All well thats how it goes. Had a good time anyways


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Mathematics*

You can do the math 100 times. There's no way it was 100% payback. I have learned that's the risk you take at some of these shoots. Luckily for me, it wasn't far from the house and it gave me something to do for a couple days.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Ashland homes*

Ya thats a risk you take. But it was advertised as*payback to all classes whats wrong with the women classes not good enough for a cut in the money.*


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

well i agree very unsafe very unorganized very unfair for handing out prizes you were supposed to be there to receive doorprizes but one of his buddys were not there and he set his prize aside! also when we got done shooting there was no pig from pig roast left and the awards and door prizes were more like a pat on the back for denny himself oh well if that makes him sleep at night the only good thing was the guys i shot with all in all i had fun doubt i will be back along with others i talked to


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Shoot*

We had fun. But we wont be back for this shoot next year. There are alot of people that we talked to that wont be back either. I agree very unsafe outdoors. At least we got some pig... There is more i can say but i wont because it wont get me anywere.


----------



## justshootin (Mar 14, 2009)

*rt 157 archeryworld*

Very unfair,Very unsafe must be a salesman .Oh well food was good :wink:


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am not defending the shoot at all. Denny has the nicest indoor shooting range anywhere. His outdoor range is not a class facility at all. I think he bit off more than he could chew. I really hope he goes back to a 1 day , shotgun start shoot. Shooting partners picked at random and randrom draw team. 130 shooters and get us packing by 3PM. Unless he comes up with some better property outdoors, he really needs to find another place . He is trying to please everyone and it is only back firing on him.
I know he had $750 plus in just the pig.Then all the items Pat prepared. Then all the drinks. The problem was that the Friday shooters came back early for the drawing and some even brought there families. Then the shoot was dragging on to long and several ate lunch and by 4pm everybody was looking for food again. the guys that started at 11am --well there was little left .
Hopefully all these issues are addressed and we can get back to having fun.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow! I've been there to shoot twice and Denny struck me as a real good person with a well run facility.
Jon


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*Archery world*

:wink:Ok iv herd enough about how bad it the shoot was. I thot it was fun even tho it was windy and hard to see the targets. As for Denny, I thot he did a good job overall and of corce he will have a few screw ups but he will improve it for next year. And Pat had the food set up very nicley, and for the people complaning about not getting any pig roast, grow up, she cant not let people eat it, she cant put it on a plate and save it because it would get cold, and the guy with the roaster left after he was done so you cant put it there. Another thing that people have been saying is that a guy was cheating in hunter class, If you have no proof then let it go. I would like to congradulate the guy who won hunter and IF you did use a scope or whatever then thats rediculis but i dont think you cheated, good job. I thot the facility was pretty good, Mike did a great job with starting people on targets and Denny did a pretty good job at running the whole shoot. The only thing I have to say is it was crouded but what do you expect with 250+ people there. Well i just wanted to share that and say Good job Denny and you know il be back next year.


----------



## hoyt275 (Mar 17, 2005)

Deerlayer24 said:


> haha No pics just word of mouth Wish I would have known then would have got the camera on him


Just for the record here....

Last time I shot HC at any kind of "big shoot" was at the ibo worlds in Indiana.

At that world shoot I finished 3rd place overall in HC... 

but I was only using a 3 power lens, wish I would have brought my 6 power lens maybe could have finished 1st... 

Your a joke, and we don't need a picture or word of mouth to proof that.ukey:


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Where in the **** are the scores??????? Denny, you out there???? Funny how he was on everyday for a month promoting this, and now, *POOF* He's gone. I enjoyed the shoot Denny, but I am beginning to wonder here. Actually, while I am here, the scores should be posted at the shoot, real time. It's not THAT hard. JMO


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well him posting scores is about the same way he ran his shoot


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Scores are finally up ......... Thanks Denny.

www.route157archeryworld.com


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Rt. 157*

First off, this shoot was only the second time I've shot at this facility so I am not a regular. This is one of the nicest facilities in northern Pa. that I have been to. Instead of blasting these folks how about some contructive ideas to help for future events. As I stated above safety was a concern for alot of people and I'm sure they will adress that issue at any future events. As far as the guy getting kicked out for NO reason, I was standing there through the entire episode and never heard Denny say get out. As a matter of fact he asked the guy to be patient 3 times and he would get him on the course ASAP. When the situation was beyond the point of resolution Denny told the gent to get his money refunded before he left. It was handled as well as it could have been in my opinion. I think this shoot was way bigger than anyone expected and they learned alot from the chaos. Give them a chance to resolve some issues before passing judgement. Anyone who has put in the work to organize one of these events in the past know how much is involved. Everyone will never be satisfied but put yourself in them shoes and see who takes shots at you! I didn't post this to argue with anyone on their issues and I'm sure some are legit, just don't want to see another nice shooting facility fold due to the minority. OK, now bash me if you want. Thanks


----------



## eliteman (Mar 10, 2009)

*ashland homes challenge*

Shame on all of you! Remember, Pat and Denny are pretty good people. This is exactly the type of thing that happens when money is paid out at one of these tournaments. Lots can be done to fix whats wrong. We must remember the archery community is a tight knit group. Denny and Pat tried to do to much and got caught up in a mess. I hope he learns from his mistakes and goes forward. I think sometimes he speaks before he has all the details settled, and to some, he seems to strech the truth. i hope this is not the case. Lets see if he can fix this. I was at the shoot, didnt shoot well, but that was my doing not his. The shoot was dangeous and that fact needs to addressed. Denny you need to stop telling people things that are not true. I do not think its to late to start over.


----------



## patrkyhntr37 (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree with elitemam i think that the shoot was for sure very dangerous and i did not shoot well either and i also feel that there was some favortism on door prizes, but all in all i think Denny and Pat did i good job considering. I feel that they were never thinking how hard it was going to be with the amount of people that they had there. But in the same token the scores were all supposed to be turned in at 2:30 pm and i saw the last group of guys shooting was not done until around 5:30 pm i got there at 8:00 am and it was not done until 7:30 pm wow what a long day. but it was fun and i had a great time.


----------



## freebird401 (Sep 20, 2005)

guys if you think Denny is running his as a hobby you are all crazy. He is doing it for the money. 

Did you know that the bow give away for the open class was in a fire and was severely damaged? Yep you can smell the smoke 5 feet away from it and the rubber is all soft from the heat. What makes it worse is a pro shop gave him a bow for the shoot which was a new bow and he sold it. Then put this damaged bow in as the prize. The kid who one it took it home and realized it was damaged and then called the pro shop wanted to know why he would ever give a damaged bow away. Now that kind of business is just a bad move. What makes it worse is it make the guy who owns the pro shop looked ever worse in the end.


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thank you all for a great shoot!*

Pat and I took Sunday to do a complete cleen-up, and rested on Monday. The final results are posted now, I apolojize for taking so long. Just a couple of items that we would like to clear up. I feel that the guy that shot the great 403 shoot should be congradulated not condoled, this is a sad thing to accuse someone of something they did not do because of jealiously. I truly believe that the course that was set up for this event was tough. The rain and the winds of both days were brutal. I also think that alot of shooters were humbled because it was such a tough shoot and someone has to take the criticizm for this. Thats where I come in. We have been accused of laying back a door prize for one of my buddies. We have been accused of the kids that picked out the door prizes for their families. We have been accused of switching a bow that was in a fire and selling another bow that was supposed to be the one given away. We have been accused of just about everything that a COUPLE of people want to accuse us of. It always is the same in any sport no matter what it is. When you are sucessful at something, a few people will do the're best to stick it to you. We have big shoulders and alot af great friends out there that want Archery World to succeed. Constructive criticism has been heard from many. To these people THANK YOU for bringing items to our attention to make us better. We will be the first to admit that we are far from perfect. When I took six months of work to build this facility for archery we always knew that we would not satisfy everyone. If you enjoyed the shoot and would like to give us ideas for the next shoot we are here for you! Call us! For those of you who wish to complain, tear us apart, or accuse us of things that you have no idea of what you are talking about, Keep it up. It shows your gift to archery. WE DON'T YOU! Denny


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Damaged bow*

Yes that was a bad move on dennys part. But i think it was resolved today or yesterday. The shop owner and the kid that won the bow both got the problem corrected by denny . But it was a bad move anyway. Now people are going to have a trust issue with him when there didnt need to be one. To bad on his part. It is a buiseness and it is a very good one at that. I enjoy shooting there but his shoots have alot to be desired. But with any buiseness there will be mistakes hopfully he will learn.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I would like to responed to the Freebird401 Post.

You are so far out in left field about the bow issue, your not even in the ball park.

I had old fellow tell me something one time---Do Not insert foot in mouth unless you have all your facts straight. 

The bow issue is settled .


----------



## justshootin (Mar 14, 2009)

*archery world*

Besides the awards thing and the outside being a little dangerous.Had a good time ,BUTT KICKER course but we need those to bring us down a notch every once an a while.:wink:The food was great,novilties were fun and the shoot was actually ran pretty good ,just to many people thats all.We gotta give this guy a break it could be a great thing just some bugs to work out.Had fun Denny we will be back!!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I think if the weather was nice we would not have had to many problems,it is not much fun when you release a arrow and do not know if the 50mph wind is going to take it somewhere other than to the target. This pretty much put most in a bad mood,there will be better days.:darkbeer:


----------



## justshootin (Mar 14, 2009)

*archery world*

Besides the awards thing and the outside being a little dangerous.Had a good time food was great ,novilties were fun.If Denny fixed the way he set those targets outside ,or had some kind of pulling formality, and the door prizes just a little different, it would be one of the funnest shoots ive been to.Shot bad and was a very hard set course but thats what you get ,its an archery tournement some are harder than others.We have gotta take it easy on the guy .This could be a great thing guys just some bugs to work out!!Give him another shot guys!!Not a local or a buddy of his but i beleive in giving someone a chance to improve .


----------



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

hoyt275 said:


> I am the guy who shot the 403 in HC. I have never, ever shot a lense in 3d.... not even when I shoot open class. Never could shoot as well with a lense. Kiss my arse, your claims are ridiculous.
> 
> You have no idea what your talking about. I shot the black turbotec, 3 pins with a spott hog sight.


WHY is a guy who shoots open class shooting HUNTER CLASS?


----------



## hoyt275 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yep I have shot open class before... hang me cause I shot HC
I am a sandbagger no good for nothing blah, blah, blah... oh yeah a cheater too. 


You guys crack me up. 

The only thing I will post on here from now on will be in classifieds... which is nothing like it used to be a few years ago anyways. Stop worrying about other people and focus on other things like maybe SHOOTING YOUR BOW.

LATER.


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

good shooting up there at route 157 hoyt275...i got 3rd but that wind killed me...i didn't shoot any 5's but had a ton of 8's..well good luck and maybe i'll see you around


----------



## Uncle Shibby (Feb 2, 2009)

*Cry Baby's*

Is this what archery was become? ( Cry Baby's & Wieners )!!! Keep it up and no one would want to host an archery shoot again. I thought as we got older that people would be better civilize in there disagreements. Those who are making the complaint on Friday & Saturday shoot at Archery World have no proof, But still complain. I saw the so call cheater ( Mister 403 ) bow and there was no lens on his sight as he shot for a Mathews bow. Plus Denny ( The Host ) of the shoot was standing next to him and knowing of what class he shot. My only complaint is, Who eat up the pig and left me with Sloppy Joe's and who peed all over the seat of the bathroom stalls? I know a women can be just as fault as a man on this subject. Women like to hover. And safety. Need to work on making next year shoot safer and faster. I hope next year event we can be better adults then better Cry Baby's or if you would prefer Wieners.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

WOW:tongue:


----------



## KID INGY (Dec 21, 2008)

hoyt275 said:


> I am the guy who shot the 403 in HC. I have never, ever shot a lense in 3d.... not even when I shoot open class. Never could shoot as well with a lense. Kiss my arse, your claims are ridiculous.
> 
> You have no idea what your talking about. I shot the black turbotec, 3 pins with a spott hog sight.


In your next post you say you've only used a 3 power dosnt matter just stick to your story


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

hoyt275 said:


> Just for the record here....
> 
> Last time I shot HC at any kind of "big shoot" was at the ibo worlds in Indiana.
> 
> ...


dont relly care what you shot. great job by the way. but this statement is what i think kid ingy is talking about.. i have been shooting for a year in half and in this time the rule states no lens in the hunter class. is this relativley new or has this rule always been. mathews makes a turbotech?


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*Does everybody have to be idiots*

I said it once and ill throw it out there again, Hoyt275 did not cheat he just shot good. I dont know why people cant understand that and so what if he shot open, He isnt required to only shoot one class. Seriously, grow up. And I think its pretty funny how alot of people are running there mouth about stuff they have no idea about. Like Draw29 said, know your facts before you talk.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

*Idiots*

I think kid ingy was talking about that statement. Hoyt275 shot great. I didnt. There were alot of people who didnt either. That is 3d. Dont know who started the he cheated thing but he stated he did use a lens in another shoot. I think that is what kid ingy was saying. All well it happens..


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd be more worried about taking Chibby's Pork than calling Hoyt275 a cheat:wink: Besides, I've shot enough times with hoyt275 to know he doesn't cheat, doesn't have to actually. Guy placed in the top ten at the IBO worlds in the Open class last year with a bow he picked up two weeks before the shoot:uzi: that's after taking six weeks or so off from shooting:set1_thinking:


----------



## hoyt275 (Mar 17, 2005)

My post bout using a lens in HC worlds was SARCASM... pretty sure I know the rules LOL... WOW.

L8ter.


----------



## ArcherSpock (Apr 17, 2009)

*I was There*

I was at the shoot on Saturday. I had an early shoot time but did not get on the range until 11:15am. Two reasons--wind and 2 people I was grouped with did not show. Is this Denny's fault--hell no. I think he did a very good job in managing the situation. Especially when an archer started giving him a hard time. I was standing there near the table and saw the whole thing go down. Denny was a professional in the way he responded. He did not raise his voice or insult anyone even though the other person was over the top in his behavior. Hats off to you Denny. You did alot better than I would have. As far as the prizes go-I was happy to win a hat and people should be thankful that Denny had good prizes to give away. Anyone who complains about the give-aways never shot in the IBO Triple Crown or Worlds--because these shoots do not give out didly.---I'll be back next year and I'm sure Denny will make some revisions to the format.




Big D sr. said:


> Pat and I took Sunday to do a complete cleen-up, and rested on Monday. The final results are posted now, I apolojize for taking so long. Just a couple of items that we would like to clear up. I feel that the guy that shot the great 403 shoot should be congradulated not condoled, this is a sad thing to accuse someone of something they did not do because of jealiously. I truly believe that the course that was set up for this event was tough. The rain and the winds of both days were brutal. I also think that alot of shooters were humbled because it was such a tough shoot and someone has to take the criticizm for this. Thats where I come in. We have been accused of laying back a door prize for one of my buddies. We have been accused of the kids that picked out the door prizes for their families. We have been accused of switching a bow that was in a fire and selling another bow that was supposed to be the one given away. We have been accused of just about everything that a COUPLE of people want to accuse us of. It always is the same in any sport no matter what it is. When you are sucessful at something, a few people will do the're best to stick it to you. We have big shoulders and alot af great friends out there that want Archery World to succeed. Constructive criticism has been heard from many. To these people THANK YOU for bringing items to our attention to make us better. We will be the first to admit that we are far from perfect. When I took six months of work to build this facility for archery we always knew that we would not satisfy everyone. If you enjoyed the shoot and would like to give us ideas for the next shoot we are here for you! Call us! For those of you who wish to complain, tear us apart, or accuse us of things that you have no idea of what you are talking about, Keep it up. It shows your gift to archery. WE DON'T YOU! Denny


----------

